# Please suggest a good MARA Agent



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to use the service of a MARA agent for migration to Australia. ( 189 )
Please share your experience with MARA agents India (Preferably Mumbai/ Kerala).

I have shortlisted following agents

AIVES Australian Immigration Services
Glory Consultancy
AUSTRAZONE
Immigration Solutions

I got these names from MARA official site. 
Has anyone used one that they would readily recommend
Please help


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to use the service of a MARA agent for migration to Australia. ( 189 )
> Please share your experience with MARA agents India (Preferably Mumbai/ Kerala).
> ...


Hey check the MARA agent mentioned in vetassess thread. 

He charges 60k for total process and is based in Chandigarh. 

Hope I was of some help. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Dear,

Why do you want to spend your hard earned money for something you can do on your own? 

Firstly, the immi website i.e. www.immi.gov.in has everything. And your MARA agent will also do the same things ( believe me, he doesnt have any extra powers or methods to get it done faster for you). 

Further, as far as guidance/ clarification on queries is concerned, this forum is excellent place. You can get answers to any query in less than 2 hours.

Rest upto you.



remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to use the service of a MARA agent for migration to Australia. ( 189 )
> Please share your experience with MARA agents India (Preferably Mumbai/ Kerala).
> ...


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

BBC Migration Consultants Mumbai, one of the best i have experienced. Also whats good is he is charging on every successful steps.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> BBC Migration Consultants Mumbai, one of the best i have experienced. Also whats good is he is charging on every successful steps.


You are using BBC Migration too? How much do they charge?

Manan


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes i am using, they are charging around 70 to 90k, i have just given them 20k for the first process.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

are you also using BBC migration?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> are you also using BBC migration?


Yes. Still on first stage too.

Manan


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

oh gr8 , send me a PM so that we can be in touch


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

chdboy said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Why do you want to spend your hard earned money for something you can do on your own?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I do agree with you. 

This forum is excellent, I just suggested a name as it was asked for. 

Your statement is perfectly fine, but when someone has asked for a particular thing my statement is pretty much apt. 

Lemme put it in this way, If someone asks me a medicine for stomach upset I will say name of a medicine or suggest a doctor I am aware of, which will help the cause and you correctly said Yoga is the best medicine. 

I am not trying to poke fun . Just making conversation a little lighter.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi, I do agree with you. This forum is excellent, I just suggested a name as it was asked for. Your statement is perfectly fine, but when someone has asked for a particular thing my statement is pretty much apt. Lemme put it in this way, If someone asks me a medicine for stomach upset I will say name of a medicine or suggest a doctor I am aware of, which will help the cause and you correctly said Yoga is the best medicine. I am not trying to poke fun . Just making conversation a little lighter.


I don't think the Hi, dear was pertaining to your reply but to the one who started the thread. 

Why do you need an agent to process things for you when all the documents you need to read through to understand the process are available in ACS/regulatory bodies, DIBP and this forum. It seems impractical money wise 

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> I don't think the Hi, dear was pertaining to your reply but to the one who started the thread.
> 
> Why do you need an agent to process things for you when all the documents you need to read through to understand the process are available in ACS/regulatory bodies, DIBP and this forum. It seems impractical money wise
> 
> ACS-dec19, pending.


Hi, 


Just to get you an insight why good agent is a real help. 


I have completed M. Phil with total experience of 10 years. 

Cracked and topped PSU exams and got into best life insurance company of the country, have been working as a Branch head with 7 branch manager's at other branches reporting to me. 

Have financial powers to make claim payments of Rs 25 lac per claim with cap of Rs 100 crore per year. 

When I approached vetassess advisory services they suggested me to apply as a Insurance brokerage manager can you imagine!!!! 

Approached a MARA agent and he helped me to decide the course of selecting an occupation which was correct, as I have never resorted to anything wrong in last 33 years. 


So hope this clarifies, if a well educated and well informed person who is not being questioned by employer upto claim payments of 100 crores per year gets lost to decide on what to do. 


A good agent is of wonderful help.


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just to get you an insight why good agent is a real help.
> ...


Well said deepslogin!!

Sree


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Expat forum definitely is helpful in the journey of immigration. All members offer help and suggestions which definitely get us through milestones. 
It is with this hope of receiving suggestions from the forum is why a member requested for information on MARA agents. It is ones personal choice to use the services of a professional consultant.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

*Agent help*



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just to get you an insight why good agent is a real help.
> ...




Can you please tell me which agent did you go through? We approached BBC migration in Mumbai who refused to touch our case!


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
We need to search agent as we are unable to get employment references and we are clueless on drafting resume and finding proper SOL. We approached BBC who refused to take our case!
If you ha a good experience with any agent in Mumbai, please share details


----------



## leoudit (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi, I am planning to use a registered MARA agent from Delhi for processing my visa application for CSOL list (190). I have already met couple of agents and shortlisted few of them.

Visa World - Mr. Sunil Dang
Star Global Education Alliance - Mr. Ravi Verravalli 
ANZ Migration - Mr. Amit Kumar

Kindly provide me with your valuable feedback, if anybody has processed his visa application through the above mentioned agents and also recommend other MARA agents apart from the three.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

leoudit said:


> Hi, I am planning to use a registered MARA agent from Delhi for processing my visa application for CSOL list (190). I have already met couple of agents and shortlisted few of them.
> 
> Visa World - Mr. Sunil Dang
> Star Global Education Alliance - Mr. Ravi Verravalli
> ...


you can search for RMA's at www.mara.gov.au

Cheers!


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to use the service of a MARA agent for migration to Australia. ( 189 )
> Please share your experience with MARA agents India (Preferably Mumbai/ Kerala).
> ...


Hi Remya,

I have gone with AIVES, Cochin. They have given me excellent service. Trust me , if i had not gone with them, i wouldn't have made it so far. Amazing team. I would recommend AIVES. Any further details, you can PM me.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

leoudit said:


> Hi, I am planning to use a registered MARA agent from Delhi for processing my visa application for CSOL list (190). I have already met couple of agents and shortlisted few of them.
> 
> Visa World - Mr. Sunil Dang
> Star Global Education Alliance - Mr. Ravi Verravalli
> ...


Sunil Dang ...he is costly but by far the best.


----------



## leoudit (Mar 13, 2016)

Thnx for the info, I have done the detailed research of MARA agents but unfortunately the website doesn't review their agents. 
So would request if anybody can suggest a good immigration agent it would be of great help.

Thnx.


----------



## Mr. Hardik Patel (Jan 2, 2014)

leoudit said:


> Hi, I am planning to use a registered MARA agent from Delhi for processing my visa application for CSOL list (190). I have already met couple of agents and shortlisted few of them.
> 
> Visa World - Mr. Sunil Dang
> Star Global Education Alliance - Mr. Ravi Verravalli
> ...


Ho

Could you let me know, if you have opted for services of the above specified agent. I am planning to do the same.

It would be of great help if you could suggest.

Regards
Hardik


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi leoudit and Hardik patel.

There is no need to go with any agent. Even MARA agent. They only waste our time and hardened money. 
This is really great forum. 
I applied my 190 visa without agent and got my PR direct grant in 36 days.

One of my friend choosen MARA agent in chandigarh and still waiting for visa from last 6 months.

Worst part of that you cannot track your application status when go with agent. 

You can ask any query here. Many members have good knowledge than agents. I applied in Metal machinist 323214 code. I was having some doubts about my qualification which was part time and point advice. I checked more than 50 MARA agents in Australia and India but nobody gave satisfactorily answer. Many agents told me that cannot claim 15 points for my degree as it is part time and not include in Noosr list.
So i did my all process myself and claimed my 15 points also for my degree.

If i would hired agent surely it would be my biggest mistake of my life.
Now next week going melbourne with my family.
So choice is yours.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

80.pawan said:


> Hi leoudit and Hardik patel.
> 
> There is no need to go with any agent. Even MARA agent. They only waste our time and hardened money.
> This is really great forum.
> ...


Using or not using an agent would not affect the processing time unless there were some documents requested. Sometimes it's simply luck of the draw for one applicant to get a quick grant and another to have a lengthy one.

Using a migration agent or not doesn't impact your ability to track the status of your application. DIBP provides virtually no update so the fact that someone uses an agent or not doesn't change this.

While forums can be very helpful in answering some specific questions, virtually everyone has experience with one application only - their own. A migration agent will have a much broader experience plus they have also received specialised training on immigration law, processes, policies, etc. I've also lost count of the many many incorrect answers I've seen posted on forums.

To choose a migration agent, I'd strongly suggest you make sure they are MARA registered, and also if possible get some reference from other people you know who've migrated.


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> oh gr8 , send me a PM so that we can be in touch


Hi Ajay

how was your experience with BBC migration I have also enrolled there for australia process

Thanks
Abhijit Baokar


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> You are using BBC Migration too? How much do they charge?
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan

How was your experience with BBC migration 

Thanks
Abhijit Baokar


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all,
If u want faster visa, forget about any agents whether MARA or others.
I did it myself and got my 190 PR within 36 days on 2 march 2016.
One of my friends still waiting for visa from last 10 months because he applied through agent.
These agents are very lethargic. Dont take our cases seriously. Dont send document as soon which required by CO. Only sucks our blood. 
You could be the best agent for yourself. All guidance available in forum. 

Pawan


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

leoudit said:


> Thnx for the info, I have done the detailed research of MARA agents but unfortunately the website doesn't review their agents.
> So would request if anybody can suggest a good immigration agent it would be of great help.
> 
> Thnx.


Unless you have a very convoluted case, there's no need to go with an agent.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

w4s33m said:


> Unless you have a very convoluted case, there's no need to go with an agent.


Untrue. I've seen enough wrong advice on this site to know that using an agent brings am extra level of certainty. My agent has guided me though this process with the minimum of fuss, has simplified all items and made the whole process easy. Could I have done it without them? Probably. Would I have made some mistakes that might have cost me dearly? Possibly? Probably? 

If you're happy to go out alone and risk delays or mistakes, be my guest and good luck. For my peace of mind and to minimise the stress on my family I have enjoyed having an agent.

It's the same with selling a house: an agent isn't obligatory, but it makes things smoother.


----------



## XyphDryne (Nov 15, 2016)

I am surprised it took me some time to find a thread like this. And even now, there is not that much content to be found. I am thinking about using an agent, but struggle to pick the right one. I really used the search function, but wasn´t successful. 

Some agents offer a money back guarantee if you don´t get your visa. Has anyone had any experience with this? Cause it sounds really tempting and I´d certainly base my decision on this, as long as this agents gets recommended.

So, if anyone know a good thread in here, I´d be grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

FFacs said:


> Untrue. I've seen enough wrong advice on this site to know that using an agent brings am extra level of certainty. My agent has guided me though this process with the minimum of fuss, has simplified all items and made the whole process easy. Could I have done it without them? Probably. Would I have made some mistakes that might have cost me dearly? Possibly? Probably?
> 
> If you're happy to go out alone and risk delays or mistakes, be my guest and good luck. For my peace of mind and to minimise the stress on my family I have enjoyed having an agent.
> 
> It's the same with selling a house: an agent isn't obligatory, but it makes things smoother.


Hi, 

Can you let me know the name of the agent who you contacted?
I am also thinking of connecting with an agent to process my application.


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello fellow members, kindly let me know if anyone has got any experience of MARA Agent - Immigration Solutions (Immigration Sol) from Mumbai.

Thanks!

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------

